# Terminator: Dark Fate - Trailer mit Rückkehr von Sarah Connor und T-800



## Icetii (23. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Dark Fate - Trailer mit Rückkehr von Sarah Connor und T-800* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Terminator: Dark Fate - Trailer mit Rückkehr von Sarah Connor und T-800*


----------



## Headbanger79 (23. Mai 2019)

Hmmm, überzeugt mich nicht so...zuviel "Style", mir wäre ein wenig back to the roots lieber gewesen, ein wenig bodenständiger. Aber mal schaun, wie der endgültige Film dann ist.


----------



## bundesgerd (23. Mai 2019)

Ok, besser als Genesis.


----------



## Phone (23. Mai 2019)

Können sie sich schenken...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Mai 2019)

Was ich als erstes im Trailer vermisst habe ist das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mpMg1upld0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Dieses Blues-Gesülze können sie sich schenken.

Die Story scheint ja auch nicht sonderlich einfallsreich zu sein.
Es ist das bekannte Schema: "Wir müssen Person XY am Leben erhalten, um die Zukunft zu retten".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Mai 2019)

Story von James Cameron... Dann besteht ja noch Hoffnung dass der Plot besser sein könnte als dieser erste, sehr oberflächliche Trailer vermuten lässt. Vielleicht bringen die Folgetrailer mehr Details ans Licht.


----------



## Frullo (24. Mai 2019)

Ich bin... vorsichtig optimistisch. Genau wie bei der Alien-Serie war bei mir auch nach Teil 2 von Terminator Schluss mit lustig. Mal schauen ob JC (nicht Julius Cäsar!  ) da was rauskitzeln kann...


----------

